# كيف يتم التخلص من السموم



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2009)

كيف تخلص جسمك من سموم الطعام والشراب؟​ 

كلنا يؤذي نفسه أحيانا بالإفراط في أشياء نحبها، قد تسمم الجسم، والسموم تؤدي إلى أعراض كنوبات الصداع،
التعب، ضيق الخلق، الاكتئاب، وضعف الأداء الوظيفي للمخ، وتناول أشياء تؤدي إلى انخفاض مستويات سكر الدم، ما يجعل المرء متلهفا على الأطعمة الدهنية الغنية بالدهون المشبعة والسكر والملح والسعرات الحرارية، التي لا لزوم لها كالكباب،
لأن انخفاض سكر الدم يجعل المرء يتضور جوعا للطاقة والعناصر الغذائية، ويجعله يبحث عن علاج سريع لتعبه، والأشياء المقللة لسكر الدم تقلل أيضا مستويات مادة السيروتوني ن الكيماوية في المخ،
التي تجعلنا نشعر بأننا على خير ما يرام، والإفراط في تناول الكباب مثلا للتغلب على حالة كهذه يكافئ علاج النفس بزيادة الدهون والكربوهيد رات في الجسم، لرفع مستويات السيروتوني ن مؤقتا، لا توصلي نفسك لذلك فهناك وسائل أخرى لتحقيق عامل الشعور بطيب الحال والصحة، فالأطعمة الغنية بالدهون تزيد الأمر سوءا بدلا من علاجه. وللتغلب على متاعب الإفراط فيما نحبه ويسمم الجسم،
لابد من الوقوف بجانب الكبد في عمله الخاص بتخليص الجسم من السموم، وإعادة الاستقرار لمستويات سكر الدم، وتعويض الجسم عما فقده من سوائل وعناصر غذائية نتيجة للتسمم. قم بشرب الكثير من السوائل في صورة ماء، شاي بالأعشاب،
القهوة بالهدباء البرية، وعصائر الخضراوات، ليكن هدفك لترين على الأقل من السوائل طيلة النهار، ولدعم الكبد وتعويض العناصر الغذائية المفقودة يجب الحرص على إتباع نظام غذائي غني بالفواكه والخضراوات ، 
فهذه بعض من أفضل مصادر مضادات الأكسدة والفيتامين ات والمعادن، التي يحتاجها الجسم لإصلاح الضرر الذي أصابه، 
والتي يمكن أن تساعده في استعادة النشاط مجددا. إن تناول وجبات صغيرة وخفيفة بشكل منتظم من شأنه المساعدة في استقرار مستويات سكر الدم، ومنع التلهف على المزيد من المنبهات والسكر، وبعيدا عن الغذاء يمكن تعاطي علاجات بديلة أخرى، لكن بعد استشارة الأطباء المتخصصين في ذلك
أولا. مصيدة السكر الناس بحاجة إلى تجنب الأطعمة والمشروبات المزعجة لسكر الدم والكبد والجهاز الهضمي، وتزودهم بسعرات حرارية، لا لزوم لها وتتعب صحة الجسم، وتشمل هذه السكر، الكربوهيدر ات المكررة، الكافيين، الكحوليات، اللحوم كثيرة الدهون، منتجات الألبان، الملح، المقرمشات، الأغذية المصنعة والمشروبات الغازية. برنامج للتخلص من السموم فيما يلي برنامج يمكن إتباعه خطوة بخطوة لمساعدة الجسم على التعافي من السموم ومتاعبها:
1- ابدأ يومك بكوب كبير من الماء الدافئ المضاف إليه عصير الليمون، فالماء سيبدأ عملية الترطيب، وعصير الليمون سيساعد في قلوية الجسم، وتنشيط الكبد والأمعاء.
2- لرفع مستويات سكر الدم، تناول بعض الفواكه أو قم بصنع وعاء فاكهة مضروبة بالخلاط.. استعمل أي فاكهة تحبها، لكن هناك توصية خاصة باستعمال العليقيات (التوت وما شابه) لمحتواها العالي من مضادات الأكسدة وتأثيرها الطيب على الكبد.
3- بعد نصف ساعة أو نحوه قد يكون الإفطار المحتوي على كربوهيدرات معد بشكل جميل.. فالشوفان مصدر عظيم للكربوهيدر ات بطيئة التحلل، وفيه مقادير جيدة من الألياف القابلة للذوبان، التي يحتاجها الجسم لصحة الأمعاء والجهاز الدوري (القلب والأوعية الدموية)، طبق العصيدة أو المويزلي بحليب الأرز أو الشوفان الخالي من السكر قد يكون عظيما، رش فوق العصيدة بعضا من المكسرات المطحونة، التي توفر للمخ الأحماض الدهنية الأساسية التي يحتاجها.
4- احرص على التنزه مشيا في الهواء الطلق: المتنزهات أو التلال أو شاطئ البحر مثالية لتحقيق ذلك، فالمناظر الطبيعية، والهواء النقي المتوفر فيها مصدر عظيم لإعادة ملء الأنسجة بالأكسجين، والمشي يساعد في تنشيط الدورة الدموية.
5- تناول كوبا كبيرا من عصير الخضراوات في منتصف الصباح فذلك من شأنه تعويض الجسم عن المعادن المفقودة، ومساعدة الجسم في مهمة التخلص من السمو، أيضا عصائر الخضراوات وسيلة عظيمة لترطيب الخلايا. جرب مزيجا من تفاحة وجزرتين وعودي كرفس وجذر بنجر، مع قليل من جذر الزنجبيل، فالبنجر مفيد بشكل خاص للكبد، والكرفس مطهر، والجزر مصدر عظيم للبيتاكارو تين، وهو من مضادات الأكسدة، والتفاح يضيف حلاوة للمزيج، أما الزنجبيل فهو منشط للدورة الدموية، وتوصيل العناصر الغذائية للخلايا.
6- اشرب شاي نبات القراص طوال فترة الصباح فهذا من شأنه المساعدة في دعم وظائف الكبد والكلى، وتوفير المعادن والكلوروفي ل التي يحتاجها الجسم للتخلص من السموم.
7- الغداء ينبغي أن يكون طبق سلطة نيئة كبيرا الأغذية النيئة تحتوي على إنزيمات، وهي أغنى مصدر على الإطلاق للعناصر الغذائية، احرص على إضافة بعض البقوليات الخاصة كالفصفصة أو فول المونج (وهو صنف من أصناف البقوليات الهندية والصينية) أو العدس، وبما أننا نقول نيئة، فلا فائدة هنا للبقوليات المجففة، لابد أن تكون النباتات بسيقانها، لأن كل هذه الأصناف من النباتات المسوقة أو ذات السيقان، فهذا من شأنه تزويد الجسم بالبروتين المفيد الذي يحتاجه ليتعافي من سمومه جنبا إلى جنب مع فيتامينات (b) والماغنسيو م الذي نحتاج إليه لتوفير الطاقة، قم بتجهيز مرقة توابل للسلطة من زيت الزيتون وعصير الليمون، ولو كنت جائع بالفعل يمكن أكل طبق من الأرز الأسمر أو البني، الذي يحتوي على الكربوهيدر ات المركبة والماغنسيو م وفيتامينات (b) وكلها مفيدة في توفير الطاقة وفوائد صحية أخرى.
8- في منتصف بعد الظهيرة تناول عصير خضراوات آخر أو بعض الفاكهة أيضا استعمل المتوفر لديك، ولو كان الاختيار عصير خضراوات، ضع قليلا من الخضراوات فيه كاللفت أو الكرنب أو الشمار أو البروكولي، فالأطعمة الخضراء تحتوي على الماغنسيوم والكلوروفي ل، وكلاهما يمكن أن يساعد في توفير الطاقة للجسم وتطهيره.
9- اشرب قهوة الهندباء البرية في فترة ما بعد الظهر فهذا من شأنه المساعدة في دعم الكبد في عمله، وشاي الهندباء البرية طيب أيضا، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لشاي نبات القراص.
10- قبل العشاء بنصف ساعة اشرب كوبا كبيرا من الماء الدافئ وأيضا اذهب لتمشية خفيفة أخرى، ومارس بعض تمارين فرد الجسم، فهذا من شأنه مساعدة دوران الدم والأيض.
11- العشاء ينبغي أن يحتوي على طبق سلطة آخر كبير استعمل مكونات أخرى مختلفة عما استعملته في الغداء، لضمان عدم الملل والتنويع أيضا في الفوائد الغذائية لما يدخل إلى جسمك. تناولها مع وعاء حساء خضراوات كبير، ببساطة قم بقلي بصلة حمراء مفرية في زيت الزيتون، ثم أضف إليها أي قطع خضراوات تحبينها - جزر أصفر، جزر أبيض، كرنب، بنجر، قرع، كوسة، بروكلي، قنبيط، لفت، أي شيء متوفر لديك، غطي ذلك بالماء، ثم اترك ما بالقدر يغلي ببطء لمدة 5 - 10 دقائق.
12- في المساء خذ حماما آخر مريحا أضف بضع قطرات من زيت اللآفندر العطري لماء الاستحمام بالمغطس (البانيو) واسترخي بشكل تام.
13- نم مبكرا واستمر في الإكثار من تناول الفاكهة والخضروات في اليوم التالي مع الماء وشاي الأعشاب، وهنا يجب البعد تماما عن الأطعمة والمشروبات المليئة بالسموم، والإقبال على تناول كل ما هو طبيعي ومفيد للصحة. نصائح أخرى - نشط قلبك بالتمارين الرياضية الخفيفة لأنها تزيد خفقان القلب، وتزود الجسم بالأكسجين. - مرحبا بالقيلولة وقت الظهيرة.. ففي الأيام التي يكون نومك مضطربا فيها ليلا يستحسن أن تخلد للقيلولة ظهرا أو عصرا، لكن ليس بعد الأكل مباشرة، وفي وقت الظهيرة ميعاد مثالي لفعل ذلك، وهو ما يؤدي إلى التخلص تماما من تعب عدم النوم الجيد ليلا. - الماء والفواكه أفضل.. الماء والفواكه أفضل من الأطعمة المزعجة للصحة، كالمأكولات الجاهزة عديمة الفائدة، والمقليات الخطيرة. 


مجلة الابعاد الخفية​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 أبريل 2009)

*مقال جميل شكراا ليكي *


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2009)

*بجد موضوع تحفة مع انى مش عارفة مين ده ( اشرب شاي نبات القراص ) ههههههههههه*
*بس وماله ناكل الحاجات التانية يعنى*
*يا لهوى مش عارفة ليه كل الاكلات الى بنحبها تودى فى داهية بتقرف من حاجة اسمها خضروات بجد كبيرى خياراية والملوخية لكن بقى نظام كوسة ولوبيا ( مش ليبيا ها  :t30 مش بحبه الكلام ده *

*موضوع جامد بجد ميرسى يا قمرة*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو اوى ونصايح مفيده كتير
ثانكس يا كاندى​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2009)

أنا بحب المواضيع اللي فيها تطبيق عملي
ميرسي ليكي سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

نشط قلبك بالتمارين الرياضية الخفيفة لأنها تزيد خفقان القلب، وتزود الجسم بالأكسجين. - مرحبا بالقيلولة وقت الظهيرة.. ففي الأيام التي يكون نومك مضطربا فيها ليلا يستحسن أن تخلد للقيلولة ظهرا أو عصرا،


الله كويس انا بحب القيلولة دي

شكرااا كاندي للموضوع

سلام المسيح


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رائع ها الموضوع يا امى العزيزة*
*شكرا اكتير*
**​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *مقال جميل شكراا ليكي *


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد موضوع تحفة مع انى مش عارفة مين ده ( اشرب شاي نبات القراص ) ههههههههههه*
> *بس وماله ناكل الحاجات التانية يعنى*
> *يا لهوى مش عارفة ليه كل الاكلات الى بنحبها تودى فى داهية بتقرف من حاجة اسمها خضروات بجد كبيرى خياراية والملوخية لكن بقى نظام كوسة ولوبيا ( مش ليبيا ها :t30 مش بحبه الكلام ده *
> 
> *موضوع جامد بجد ميرسى يا قمرة*



امشى على النظام يا جيجى

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى ونصايح مفيده كتير​
> 
> ثانكس يا كاندى​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا بحب المواضيع اللي فيها تطبيق عملي
> 
> 
> ميرسي ليكي سلام ونعمة​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> نشط قلبك بالتمارين الرياضية الخفيفة لأنها تزيد خفقان القلب، وتزود الجسم بالأكسجين. - مرحبا بالقيلولة وقت الظهيرة.. ففي الأيام التي يكون نومك مضطربا فيها ليلا يستحسن أن تخلد للقيلولة ظهرا أو عصرا،
> 
> 
> الله كويس انا بحب القيلولة دي
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *رائع ها الموضوع يا امى العزيزة*
> 
> *شكرا اكتير*
> 
> **​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا جوجو​


----------



## sara A (27 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كاندى على النصائح المفيدة*


----------



## happy angel (27 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر كاندى

موضوع رااائع جدااا​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (4 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر أختي الغالية كاندي
معلومات انا كُنت عارفها ومعلومات تانية أول مرة أسمع بيها
يارب أقدر أطبق ولو حاجة بسيطة من ما جيه بالموضوع
ألف شكر ربنا يخليكِ لينا​


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مايو 2009)

*موضوع هايل جدا ومفيد بجد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك ماما كاندى
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا كاندى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى على النصائح المفيدة*


 
شكرااااااااااااالبكى يا قمر

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر كاندى​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع رااائع جدااا*​


شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> ألف شكر أختي الغالية كاندي​
> معلومات انا كُنت عارفها ومعلومات تانية أول مرة أسمع بيها
> يارب أقدر أطبق ولو حاجة بسيطة من ما جيه بالموضوع
> 
> ألف شكر ربنا يخليكِ لينا​


شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع هايل جدا ومفيد بجد*
> 
> _*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع*_
> _*تسلم ايدك ماما كاندى*_
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك 

ربنا يكون معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## العجايبي (15 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ودمتى بود​


شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا كاندى ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات ​
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## SALVATION (16 مايو 2009)

_روعه معلوماتك كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه معلوماتك كاندى_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا تونى​


----------

